# [Xorg Nvidia] Parpadeo de la pantalla (abierto)

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas tardes

No sé porque cuando actualicé a Xorg 1.5 me ha empezado a parpadear la pantalla a veces. Lo primero que hice fue revisar que leyera el módulo para utilizar el doble búffer (dbe), pero lo leía).

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@marte)  jue mar  5 13:52:30 CET 2009

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Thu Feb  5 00:08:50 PST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "TouchPad" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "TouchPad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "130"

    Option         "RightEdge" "840"

    Option         "TopEdge" "130"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "640"

    Option         "FingerLow" "7"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "8"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MinTapTime" "110"

    Option         "ClickTime" "0"

    Option         "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.40"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.65"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.030"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

    Option         "UpDownScrolling" "1"

    Option         "CircularScrolling" "1"

    Option         "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

    Option         "CircScrollTrigger" "3"

    Option         "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

    Option         "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

    Option         "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CPT"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9300M GS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9300M GS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1280x800_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux marte 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Tue May 5 02:58:20 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 05 May 2009  09:19:18AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May  7 16:43:58 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x3200

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 9300M GS rev 161, Mem @ 0xce000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xcc000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.29  Thu Feb  5 00:05:47 PST 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.29  Wed Feb  4 23:45:20 PST 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1280x800_60 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9300M GS (G98) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.98.29.00.20

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9300M GS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CPT (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CPT (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): CPT (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x800_60+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (108, 106); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x800_60+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.0.0

(--) TouchPad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event7

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

(II) TouchPad: x-axis range 0 - 1023

(II) TouchPad: y-axis range 0 - 767

(II) TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 127

(II) TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) TouchPad: buttons: left right middle

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "130"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "840"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "130"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "640"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "7"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "8"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "ClickTime" "0"

(**) Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

(**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

(**) Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

(**) Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

(**) Option "CircScrollTrigger" "3"

(--) TouchPad touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) evaluating device (TouchPad)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(--) TouchPad touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.0.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "On"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "true"

(**) Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "true"

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

(**) Option "CircularScrolling" "true"

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpad found

(**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(WW) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint can't grab event device, errno=16

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2+USB Mouse

(**) PS/2+USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) PS/2+USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) PS/2+USB Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) PS/2+USB Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) PS/2+USB Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) PS/2+USB Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) PS/2+USB Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2+USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

```

¿Alguna pista de cómo solucionarlo?

Un saludo

Palmax

----------

## Txema

Estos fallos en la capa multimedia son muy jodios, pueden ser mil cosas fallando.

Prueba a actualizar el driver a 180.51, que es la última versión estable, aunque en portage aún no lo han pasado a estable, así que tendras que desenmascararlo.

Saludos.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Pues no, lo he intentado con el 108.51 y tampoco. Y eso que he hecho todo lo que cabría esperar (a mis ojos):

1. Des-enmascaro los nvidia (nvidia en ~amd64 en package.keywords)

1. emerge nvidia

2. Bajo las Xs

3. rmmod nvidia

4. eselect opengl set xorg-x11

5. eselect opengl set nvidia

6. startx

¿Tenéis alguna otra idea?

----------

## pcmaster

¿Qué significa exactamente "a veces"? ¿Con algún programa en concreto?

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Quería indicar que suceden con cierta periodicidad, pero es bastante (como 1 minuto). Pero el problema es que mis ojos sufren mucho.

En realidad no sé si sucede con una periodicidad exacta, pero no sé si merecería la pena "calcularlo". ¿Quizás sí?

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

He mirado y es exactamente un minuto la periodicidad del parpadeo... pero no sé por qué podría ser.

Un saludo

Palmax

----------

## Palmax Maverick

He detectado el causante: kompmgr. Parece que es un gestor de composite.

Las preguntas son ¿por qué? y, sobre todo, ¿cómo resolverlo?

----------

## Txema

A ver... ¿tienes activado un composite sin haber activado la opción correspondiente en xorg.conf?

Añade esto para empezar:

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Y pega la salida de glxinfo|grep rendering

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Txema wrote:*   

> A ver... ¿tienes activado un composite sin haber activado la opción correspondiente en xorg.conf?
> 
> Añade esto para empezar:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Composite está activado por defecto si tu tarjeta lo soporta, no es necesario añadir nada en tu xorg.conf desde hace varias versiones.

Si el direct rendering no andara kompmgr no andaría tampoco (por tanto no podría fallar ni hacer nada raro).

Kompmgr no está muy bien mantenido (es un clon "mejorado" de xcompmgr, que es bastante pésimo de por sí). es bastante probable que con el tiempo haya más y más problemas conforme X y los drivers van evolucionando. Yo simplemente viviría sin él. Quizás en el bug tracker haya algo al respecto, y si no, siempre puedes reportar un nuevo bug, aunque dudo que sirva de algo a no ser que sea algo trivial.

----------

## Txema

Gracias por la info  :Wink: 

Si no quieres actualizar a KDE 4 puedes probar compiz, está en portage y en algún overlay (desktop-effects) y funciona muy bien.

Saludos.

----------

